# Este ser es el que roba imágenes para carteles de igual da



## #SrLobo (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Benedicto Camela (2 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué será que no me sorprende?


----------



## Antiglobalismo (2 Ago 2022)

Porque hay tanto ser deforme entre los guarros? Es que podrían haber sido solo guarros pero es que además son deformes.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (2 Ago 2022)

Joder encima en dialecto.


----------



## klon (2 Ago 2022)

no me sorprende para nada.....


----------



## MasMax (2 Ago 2022)

A comer lechuga, gorda!


----------



## luca (2 Ago 2022)

Borrado x firma.


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (2 Ago 2022)

tampoco le ha gustado dejar de estar invisibilizada...


----------



## escudero (2 Ago 2022)

menuda inutil... artista grafica... esta.no tiene ni puta idea de diseño.

Despues, muy gordofobia y tal, pero bien que quieren un chico con el cuerpecillo de Thor o Heman...


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser retrasado para montar la que ha montado currando en eso.
Luego hablan de sensibilidades y polleces. Pero si los primeros que son sicópatas son ellos y al caso me remito.


----------



## Jake el perro (2 Ago 2022)

¿Pero como va a ser invisibilizada si es una tremenda gorda y se ve a kilómetros?


----------



## Luftwuaje (2 Ago 2022)

Fea, vaga, gorda, caradura, progre, y fea fea fea y fea.
Y fea.

Y encima mierdadegatoenlaboca hablante.


----------



## Culozilla (2 Ago 2022)

Lesbiana, aspecto de estar mal de la cabeza y hablando de subnormalidades profundas. Se ve claramente que le falta un par de veranos.

Odio ese egocentrismo tan salvaje que hay en la mentalidad de la feminista media: ”estamos cansadas de que nuestros cuerpos obesos sean rechazados”. Pero luego eso no se aplica a los tíos gordos. 

Ellas están 20kgs por encima, pero luego, las dos o tres mal contadas que no son lesbianas, exigen hombres que se cuiden.

Pero, la verdad, no entiendo la polémica por dos motivos:

1- Si tanto adoran sus cuerpos gordos, por qué les jode que “supuestamente” les rechacen sus obesos cuerpos. Luego están buscando aprobación, luego no son más que unas acomplejadas inseguras.

2- Hay un montón de lesbianas gordas. ¿Por qué iban a tener problemas de aceptación?¿Por qué les jode tanto lo que puedan pensar los hombres si son lesbianas?


----------



## locodelacolina (2 Ago 2022)

Da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Tanchus (2 Ago 2022)

"Artista multidisciplinar" quiere decir que lo mismo coge fotos de otros sin su permiso, que copia carteles o que se mete cuatro donuts entre pecho y espalda. Una mujer del Renacimiento, vamos.


----------



## porromtrumpero (2 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> menuda inutil... artista grafica... esta.no tiene ni puta idea de diseño.
> 
> Despues, muy gordofobia y tal, pero bien que quieren un chico con el cuerpecillo de Thor o Heman...



Pues la hija de puta bien que cobro 4500 euros, demasiado caro para la puta mierda de chopeo que hizo
Como se nota que es una subvencionada mas del chiringuito de la Montero


----------



## angel2929 (2 Ago 2022)

Melafe


----------



## Tonimn (2 Ago 2022)

El problema es que hay una discriminación "positiva" brutal.
RRHH están asesinando a los trabajadores.
Gastan millones de euros en tugurios repulsivos como Barcelona Activa que propaga su aberrante lema "da igual que seais los mejores del mundo en vuestras profesiones, que mientras a primera vista nuestra intuición no nos diga que nos querríamos tomar cafecitos con vosotros jamás pasaréis una entrevista de trabajo" 
Y ya hay más mujeres que hombres trabajando. Mientras las mujeres colapsan todos los empleos de L a V mañanas en oficinas y tele trabajos, a los hombres o peligrosidad, fuerza, tropecientas horas o nada.
Luego nadie entiende que contraten a quienes contratan, pero es que casi todo es basado en chorradas subjetivas y en políticas mafiosas internas y oscuras.


----------



## Alma Khadija (2 Ago 2022)

Unas cuantas cosas:

Nadie elige el país en el que nace ni sus padres.
Nadie elige el color de su piel, ni su religión de nacimiento.
Nadie elige ser hombre o mujer.
En cambio, tener obesidad por malas decisiones en la vida sí que se elige y lo peor es que tenemos todo una cultura de seres que se autodestruyen y promocionan sus actos día si y día también. Después de vejar al cuerpo que Dios les ha dado con drogas, tatuajes y con obesidad les tenemos que aguantar sus tontería de reivindicación degenerada. Solo por el hecho que no quieren coger el toro por los cuernos y ser responsables de sus decisiones. Hace unos años la gente poniéndose las manos sobre la cabeza por lo de las páginas Pro-Anorexía y Pro-Bulimia. Esto es lo mismo, pero con promoción estatal.

Es decir, si estás gorda u obesa tienes que ir al médico por el hecho que es un problema de salud. Si no vas por el hecho de que te pitan los oídos y te es un trauma, ponerte a dieta y hacer algo de ejercicio, entonces lo que deberían hacerte es colocarte como persona mentalmente discapacitada y encerrarte en un centro de salud mental para que se te quite la tontería. Si tienes un problema con tu cuerpo que tú puedes solventar lo haces, nadie te va a insultar ni a vejar por tener sobrepeso, eso está en tu cabeza y no puedes culpar a los demás por tu estado mental.

Lo que me enfada es que de la obesidad se sale mucho más fácil que de las drogas y ahí las tenemos, llorando y con poder. Obviamente, no son gente normal, sino gente con taras mentales que buscan el mal para el resto. Son un peligro social y vosotros demasiado buenos con esa gente.


----------



## McLovin (2 Ago 2022)

Artista "multidisciplinar" jajajajjajajajajajaaaaaajajajajajajajajajajja 

Si es que te tienes que reír, son una puta caricatura.


----------



## Alma Khadija (2 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> El problema es que hay una discriminación "positiva" brutal.
> RRHH están asesinando a los trabajadores.
> Gastan millones de euros en tugurios repulsivos como Barcelona Activa que propaga su aberrante lema "da igual que seais los mejores del mundo en vuestras profesiones, que mientras a primera vista nuestra intuición no nos diga que nos querríamos tomar cafecitos con vosotros jamás pasaréis una entrevista de trabajo"
> Y ya hay más mujeres que hombres trabajando. Mientras las mujeres colapsan todos los empleos de L a V mañanas en oficinas y tele trabajos, a los hombres o peligrosidad, fuerza, tropecientas horas o nada.
> Luego nadie entiende que contraten a quienes contratan, pero es que casi todo es basado en chorradas subjetivas y en políticas mafiosas internas y oscuras.



A mi marido por tener síndrome de Asperger, y pese a tener un doctorado técnico, ha tenido problemas con esa gente durante toda su vida. Es más, la empresa para la que trabaja no es ni Española siquiera, sino que es del Reino Unido. Yo tengo muy claro que han copado la educación y los puestos de colocación del país para realizar sabotaje y hundirlo. 

Yo como mujer me indigna que digan que los hombres estáis pensando todo el rato en sexo cuando hay dentro de RR. HH. mujeres que eligen a hombres y mujeres como quien elige pareja en la discoteca, sin conocer a la persona y tampoco sus talentos. No han superado la etapa del instituto y se han quedado ahí. Eso si, autocrítica a su trabajo ninguna, totalmente ausente. Os puedo comentar como en un sector se presentó una mujer para un puesto de trabajo de importancia estratégica y los de Barcelona activa la rechazaron por ser demasiado formal, demasiado Cayetana. En realidad se olieron que iba a volcar la mesa y echar fuera toda la mierda y actuaron en consecuencia.


----------



## Black Jack (2 Ago 2022)

A mí una cosa que me flipa es que la tía esta haya sido contratada para una campaña a nivel nacional, y que en vez de habérselo currado haya hecho un trabajo simplón, feo y de baja calidad. Es decir, que va a tener un contrato de muy altísima visualización que le va a hacer famosa y le va a conseguir muchos más contratos, y en vez de presentar algo currado presenta una mierda que además se nota que no tiene ni 4 horas de curro.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (2 Ago 2022)

Que pague los royalties en lugar de comerselos.....


----------



## #SrLobo (2 Ago 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> A mí una cosa que me flipa es que la tía esta haya sido contratada para una campaña a nivel nacional, y que en vez de habérselo currado haya hecho un trabajo simplón, feo y de baja calidad. Es decir, que va a tener un contrato de muy altísima visualización que le va a hacer famosa y le va a conseguir muchos más contratos, y en vez de presentar algo currado presenta una mierda que además se nota que no tiene ni 4 horas de curro.



dentro de ese mundo paguitero y subvencionista prima el cobrar con la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, son chanchullos entre amigues y gentuza del sector

si ves otros videos y publicaciones donde interviene ese ser todo está lleno de odio y de traumas con su sobrepeso

4500€ que se ha llevado por esa mierda


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ago 2022)

impresionante

menuda loka del koño...


----------



## Guaguei (2 Ago 2022)

la belleza es la belleza, no hay canones fea


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Lesbiana, aspecto de estar mal de la cabeza y hablando de subnormalidades profundas. Se ve claramente que le falta un par de veranos.
> 
> Odio ese egocentrismo tan salvaje que hay en la mentalidad de la feminista media: ”estamos cansadas de que nuestros cuerpos obesos sean rechazados”. Pero luego eso no se aplica a los tíos gordos.
> 
> ...



son mujeres, no pueden evitar su programación natural, esto es, anhelan sentirse DESEADAS.

pero toda esta gente progre/modernita tienen la ideología de que pueden FORZAR a los demás a cambiar las reglas naturales. Esto es, que "por decreto ley" te tiene que atraer una gorda lorzosa de 120kg. Impresionante.

Donde una persona normal entiende que si quiere lograr ser deseada, tendrá que esculpir su cuerpo con dieta y gym. Ellos no.

Y en esto señores se basa la ideologia izmierdil, el 80% de sus votantes son asi, mundos de yupi y cero cultura del esfuerzo.

Ojo que dentro de 50 o 100 años, cuando haya la tecnología necesaria para lograrlo, no dudarán en utilizarla para manipular los cerebros de las personas e introducirte estos pensamientos y manipulaciones mentales forzosamente. Veremos.


----------



## Il Corvo (2 Ago 2022)

vergûenza ajena, menos mal que me fui, además que nunca me llegué a relacionar mucho con catalanes izmierdistas, pero siempre miro lo que hacen por redes, ridículos no tienen ningún talento, todos enchufados, increíble que puedan subsistir, en cualquier país serio se comerían los mocos.


----------



## Biluao (2 Ago 2022)

Sería una buena candidata para sustituir a la Irenita, una vez se decida a dejar la política y volver a retomar su meteórica carrera en el ámbito privado allá donde la dejó, oséase, cajera del Saturn


----------



## Wotan2021 (2 Ago 2022)

Exactamente como me la imaginaba.


----------



## toniguada (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>



Hola soy gorda, (fea, eso lo digo yo). Y como estoy hasta la polla de que no os guste por gorda y fea os lo voy a ir metiendo con calzador. Ahora vuestro Canon de belleza SOY YO "PORQUE YO LO VALGO" (queda dicho) 
No se puede decir que eres gorda pues te sientes acomplejada pues jodete, la naturaleza o tu falta de cuidado te ha hecho ser así GORDA Y FEA. 
No cambiaras nuestros pensamientos imbécil.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ahondador (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>




¿ Ser ? ¿ Quisiste decir infra-ser ?


----------



## nOkia_XXI (2 Ago 2022)

Menuda fauna, y todas/os/es viviendo del cuento y de nuestros impuestos. Que desgracia de país.


----------



## McArrow (2 Ago 2022)

Se la manden a Abel Caballero, a ver si le pone unas pocas luces


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (2 Ago 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> A mí una cosa que me flipa es que la tía esta haya sido contratada para una campaña a nivel nacional, y que en vez de habérselo currado haya hecho un trabajo simplón, feo y de baja calidad. Es decir, que va a tener un contrato de muy altísima visualización que le va a hacer famosa y le va a conseguir muchos más contratos, y en vez de presentar algo currado presenta una mierda que además se nota que no tiene ni 4 horas de curro.



Porque se piensa que “los suyos” estarán siempre a cargo de la máquina de la subvención.

Te vas a cualquier foro, comunidad, subReddit o páginas de portfolios y te salen cientos de diseñadores criminalmente buenos, pero a esta mediocre la han escogido por la afinidad ideológica, como todo lo que toca la izmierda.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Ago 2022)

Cagalanes... sin duda hay que volver a bombardear cagalona.


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Ago 2022)

GORDIBUENA POTENTORRA...


----------



## Sietebailes (2 Ago 2022)

No reírse de los subnormales y a los monstruos no mirar.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Ago 2022)

Las izquierdistas woke a las que ha agredido este ser son activistas que están preparadas para la lucha. Una vez que han identificado al agresor fascista (solo los fascistas las agrederían a ellas) van a lanzar su maquinaria de cancelación a nivel mundial. Están entrenadas para eso. Esto no hay quien lo pare.

La única solución es que el ministerio les suelten mortadela a las agredidas como si no hubiese un mañana para acallarlas un poco. Pero es complicado porque estas activistas viven de montar la bronca y además es posible que seliese a la luz y se montase un nuevo escándalo. A estas de la cultura de la cancelación les están creciendo los enanos inclusivos. Si no fuese porque lo pagamos con nuestro dinero sería gracioso.


----------



## tmoliterno (2 Ago 2022)

Menos palmeras de chocolate y más judías verdes, puta gorda.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>





joder, como ha degenerao la rubia de dias extraños
ahora la pueden llamar para una peli sobre macarrones titulada "dias de hidratos"


----------



## Baltasar G thang (2 Ago 2022)

MasMax dijo:


> A comer lechuga, gorda!



estas tias no tienen excusa alguna: si la de dover pudo pasar de tia normal, a gorda de las harinas y de vuelta a tia normal, todo el mundo puede

get to work!


----------



## eljusticiero (2 Ago 2022)

Si los aliens llegasen a la Tierra , volverían rápidamente a Aldebaran tras encontrarse con un ser tan grotesco.


----------



## Diablo (2 Ago 2022)

Politatuada como no. Huid siempre que veáis una tía así. Bueno, y si no también.


----------



## España1 (2 Ago 2022)

Llegará a ministra antes de nuestra extinción


----------



## Tonimn (2 Ago 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> A mi marido por tener síndrome de Asperger, y pese a tener un doctorado técnico, ha tenido problemas con esa gente durante toda su vida. Es más, la empresa para la que trabaja no es ni Española siquiera, sino que es del Reino Unido. Yo tengo muy claro que han copado la educación y los puestos de colocación del país para realizar sabotaje y hundirlo.
> 
> Yo como mujer me indigna que digan que los hombres estáis pensando todo el rato en sexo cuando hay dentro de RR. HH. mujeres que eligen a hombres y mujeres como quien elige pareja en la discoteca, sin conocer a la persona y tampoco sus talentos. No han superado la etapa del instituto y se han quedado ahí. Eso si, autocrítica a su trabajo ninguna, totalmente ausente. Os puedo comentar como en un sector se presentó una mujer para un puesto de trabajo de importancia estratégica y los de Barcelona activa la rechazaron por ser demasiado formal, demasiado Cayetana. En realidad se olieron que iba a volcar la mesa y echar fuera toda la mierda y actuaron en consecuencia.



En Barcelona Activa trabajó mi esposa y era la única que trabajaba realmente. Las demás la veían como algo molesto porque en lugar de estar por chorradas sociales estaba por trabajar. Los clientes maravillados porque nunca habían dado con alguien que les atendiera y les hiciera todo tan rápido. La encargada que debía cobrar un pastón no llegaba todos los días y se pasaba con redes sociales y luego iba de cafecitos con las demás.
Asperger aquí tienen 90% desempleo, las universidades están llenas pero luego no monetizan porque no encajan socialmente. Hay muchas discapacidades neurodivergentes y a la hora de trabajar son las peores porque no tienen casilla para adaptaciones como sí tienen discapacidades visibles como intelectual, física, etc...
Mi esposa es esquizoide que es algo parecido a fobia social pero a diferencia de esta que la tienen queriendo socializar los esquizoides son así voluntariamente.Tiene masters, idiomas, matrículas... pero luego imposible encajar con RRHH y los grupitos de amigas en el trabajo.
Sí, lo de RRHH es algo aberrante. Recuerdo que antes no habían y siempre entrevistaban técnicos, las entrevistas eran mejores porque se basaban solo en el trabajo. Y si no te contrataban eran igualmente productivas porque te explicaban qué formación te faltaba o qué pasaba, con RRHH ni te interesas de nada.


----------



## Madafaca (2 Ago 2022)

Desconozco el presupuesto del ISIS pero van a gastar mucho en horas extras.


----------



## cujo (2 Ago 2022)

gorda , fea y catalana, lo tiene todo


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque hay tanto ser deforme entre los guarros? Es que podrían haber sido solo guarros pero es que además son deformes.



Porque para ser guarro hace falta ser muy desgraciado y odiarte profundamente. Es primero el huevo que la gallina.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Ago 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> A mí una cosa que me flipa es que la tía esta haya sido contratada para una campaña a nivel nacional, y que en vez de habérselo currado haya hecho un trabajo simplón, feo y de baja calidad. Es decir, que va a tener un contrato de muy altísima visualización que le va a hacer famosa y le va a conseguir muchos más contratos, y en vez de presentar algo currado presenta una mierda que además se nota que no tiene ni 4 horas de curro.



Netflix y zamparse helados de litro en el sofá tienen la culpa.


----------



## Espeluznao (2 Ago 2022)

Parece una vagabunda de ésas que van empujando un carrito del super por EEUU..


----------



## Evander Holyfield (2 Ago 2022)

Como buena progre, lo de respetar la intimidad de otras personas o las leyes de propiedad intelectual no le viene bien, que es cosa de fachas.


----------



## pandillero (2 Ago 2022)

¿Y para que roba esas fotos pudiendo hacer ella misma de modelo o modela?


----------



## butricio (2 Ago 2022)

Lo tiene todo


----------



## zirick (2 Ago 2022)

Son todos iguales


----------



## DVD1975 (2 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque hay tanto ser deforme entre los guarros? Es que podrían haber sido solo guarros pero es que además son deformes.



Pq ser guarro/a es lo q vende.


----------



## germanalca (2 Ago 2022)

Poco nos pasa


----------



## Edu Brock (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ANS² (2 Ago 2022)

vaya cara de catalana que tiene


----------



## destrozo (2 Ago 2022)

Hasta soc he aguantado


----------



## ANS² (2 Ago 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> A mí una cosa que me flipa es que la tía esta haya sido contratada para una campaña a nivel nacional, y que en vez de habérselo currado haya hecho un trabajo simplón, feo y de baja calidad. Es decir, que va a tener un contrato de muy altísima visualización que le va a hacer famosa y le va a conseguir muchos más contratos, y en vez de presentar algo currado presenta una mierda que además se nota que no tiene ni 4 horas de curro.



porque tendrá un C.I. de ~80 y me estoy arriesgando


----------



## eltonelero (2 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque hay tanto ser deforme entre los guarros? Es que podrían haber sido solo guarros pero es que además son deformes.



no es una casualidad sino una causalidad. 
Ser feo, grotesco, retrasado o malvado = ser rojo


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Joder encima en dialecto.



dialecto de que ? 
del latin ?


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ago 2022)

te robara el estado woke para pagarselo y lo sabes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

SI AFIN A LA PSOE. ENTONCES MARICON SEGURO COMO TODOS LOS POLITICOS

FUERT CANDIDATO A PILLAR RAPIDO EL ARMA BIOLOGICA DE LA VIRUELA DEL MONO MARICON

Y ACABAR CASTRADO QUIMICAMENTE POR LA NUEVA DROGA DE SUMISION QUIMICA


COMO VEIS FUNCIONA COMO LA JUSTICIA DIVINA DE BIEN

os habias pensando que esto era 15 dias rascandoos y luego presumir en redes sociales de haberla pasado
como cuando se enseñaba la tirita de la vacuna ... ah ?





*Zparo reincidente*

hace 40 minutos








No tendreis pollas ni testiculos y sereis felieces. Lazaretos con hombres con la polla al aire, y amputaciones discrecionales de charitarios. Ag 2030







www.burbuja.info














*ah?
de nadie os dijo que iba de castraros y deformaros...*
*ah ?






*​


----------



## brickworld (2 Ago 2022)

Antes está puta gente estaba en su puta casa sin dar la nota ahora todas estas mierdas con rastas IZMIERDOSAS están dando por culo y llevándose la pasta por hacer GILIPOLLECES

Y todo esto gracias a la izmierda y al socialismo


----------



## Soundblaster (2 Ago 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> tampoco le ha gustado dejar de estar invisibilizada...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143404



sepuku o nada.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (2 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> dialecto de que ?
> del latin ?



Del occitano.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Del occitano.



 lo acepto.
aunque es bastante diferente.


----------



## Drogoprofe (2 Ago 2022)

#almorragavegana


----------



## Antiglobalismo (2 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> lo acepto.
> aunque es bastante diferente.



Porque esta lleno de palabras en español. En español quitandole la vocal última.


----------



## |||||||| (2 Ago 2022)

jojojo, muy hippie y gordacomunistoide, pero bien que cobra 5000 napos por un cartel de mierda que encima no le ha costado nada porque robó la imagen de las modelos.


----------



## Roberto Malone (2 Ago 2022)

Ya cansa tanta propaganda de mierda para justificar más saqueos del erario público.

Haced algo productivo, parásitos de izmierda.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>



El horror, el horror...
Y encima a precio de oro.


----------



## Elsexy (2 Ago 2022)

Yo me esperaba esto o algún tío con barba y gafapasta


----------



## Luftwuaje (2 Ago 2022)

Es la famélica legión revisionada.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (2 Ago 2022)

Esta gente no llega a vieja. Suelen morir entre los 30 y los 50 años. No pasan de ahí. Ya he conocido 3 casos iguales y todos pre-plandemia.


----------



## notengodeudas (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>




50000€


----------



## pepeluis_torpedo_pecador (2 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque hay tanto ser deforme entre los guarros? Es que podrían haber sido solo guarros pero es que además son deformes.



Es la prueba feaciente de que el progresismo es antinatura.
Si ese enjendro del demonio viviese en un bosque no duraria ni 2 horas, se la comen las hormigas.
La naturaleza no dejaria con visa semejante infraser, solo sobrevive porque esta en este sistema satanico de guerra contra la humanidad natural.


----------



## sebososabroso (2 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque hay tanto ser deforme entre los guarros? Es que podrían haber sido solo guarros pero es que además son deformes.



Es muy fácil, son gente cuando era pequeña son rechazados por alguna tara, gorda, fea, deforme...esa frustración se acumula dentro de su cuerpo, luego conoce a alguien de su misma condición, feo frustrado, se la folla, le dice cuatro cosas de la izquierda, de la empoderación y toda esa mierda, luego la deja cuando tiene mas pelo que el en el sobaco, y ya tienes una pelofrito acaricia gatos, nivel Dios, loca del coño, odia a todo el mundo por su rechazo y su empoderamiento le anima a seguir mórbida, y dejada, le pasan los mejores años. Luego la debacle, se convierte en Charo odia hombres, con un cuerpo de ballena y sigue aguantando el desprecio de toda la sociedad.
Imagina que alguien, en su infancia, le hubiera enseñado a comer bien, a tener un peso razonable y a no odiar. Las Charos son todas iguales, cuando hablas con ellas es su vida los gatos, su trabajo de mierda y su política.


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> SI AFIN A LA PSOE. ENTONCES MARICON SEGURO COMO TODOS LOS POLITICOS
> 
> FUERT CANDIDATO A PILLAR RAPIDO EL ARMA BIOLOGICA DE LA VIRUELA DEL MONO MARICON
> 
> ...



Ostras gatito por un spoiler o algo cabrón. Todo lo dices en serio me doy cuenta, lo de las tik-tokeras amputando penes también


----------



## Dj Puesto (2 Ago 2022)

Lo que quiero saber es cuanto ha cobrado por fusilar fotografías de otros. Que vamos irse con 4 gordas a la playa a una sesión de fotos vamos a ser generosos 1000€ el día de playa, pero seguro que habrán sido sobre 100.000€


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Ago 2022)

Pues podía haber usado su propia imagen.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (2 Ago 2022)

Pues @artemapache, sois unos mediocres chapuzas.
Hay que estudiar un poquito más o dejarse asesorar por alguien que sepa. Dedicarse al sector y no conocer nada de la normativa de derechos, licencias, etc. es de nivel Primaria.
Como Agencia, yo no os contrataría.


----------



## CommiePig (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>



esa tambien defiende a las gallinEs de ser violeadas por los gallos feixistas de dia? 

es scort de noche?


----------



## kopke (2 Ago 2022)

Un hombre sabe de verdad que es heterosexual 100% cuando se folla a una gorda como ella.

Las gordas nunca deberían dejar de existir. Son la medida de nuestra heterosexualidad y las receptoras de nuestro semen cuando vamos cargados


----------



## FrayCuervo (2 Ago 2022)

Justo como me la imaginaba. Otra loca del coño. La verdad es que muy previsible.

Gorda fea, desagradable, indignadita, feminazi, perraflauta... siempre va todo en un pack.


----------



## FrayCuervo (2 Ago 2022)

Por cierto que el que se inventó la expresión "ministerio de pinta y colorea" es un puto genio, un visionario.


----------



## Chatarrero (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>



No tengo palabras.


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Ago 2022)

Otra paguitera inutil. Esa no ha trabajado en su puta vida


----------



## Knight who says ni (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>



Esto si que es violencia estética...


----------



## elchicho47 (2 Ago 2022)

Me avergüenza como catalán que soy . Filla de puta de merda


----------



## etsai (2 Ago 2022)

Antes estaban en conventos o manicomios y no castigaban al resto de la sociedad con su asquerosa presencia.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Ostras gatito por un spoiler o algo cabrón. Todo lo dices en serio me doy cuenta, lo de las tik-tokeras amputando penes también



 
es esta el problema de la gente real como tu por ejemplo ( minoria )

y los zombies tarados a los que pretendemos shockear xD 

que estamos todos en los mismos hilos XD


----------



## SolyCalma (2 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser un ser humano muy lamentable para definirte como activista gordofóbico.


----------



## M4rk (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>



Paré el vídeo a los 20 segundos. No sigo directrices ni recomendaciones de una mujer obesa sobre la obesidad. Gracias.


----------



## SolyCalma (2 Ago 2022)

Con el pastón que le han pagado bien que podría apuntarse a un dietista y al gym y curarse en salud, que ya lo que faltaba en esta sociedad enferma es que los enfermos se sientan orgullosos de serlo. Lo próximo que va a ser, estar orgulloso de tener Cáncer? El maldito Cancer que lo vamos a tener la mitad de nosotro seguramente es algo terrible, que si lo tienes es jodidamente triste y ojalá que puedas eliminarlo y volver a estar sano porque te puede matat fácilmente, y la obesidad igual basta de tratarla como si fuese la cicatriz de cuando te caiste con 8 años..


----------



## sopelmar (2 Ago 2022)

4000 euros por el trabajo de una tarde, esta bien pagado, mejor que la consejera aquella que arruinó a sus padres que le habían montado Un obrador de magdalenas y acabó siendo la sombra de la menestra de niñera y hiendo a por cafés de la máquina del pasillo del congreso


----------



## sopelmar (2 Ago 2022)

Nome sorprende en la línea de las empoderadas de unidas podridas


----------



## charlie3 (2 Ago 2022)

Es una artista muy creativa: crea problemas


----------



## cimarrón (2 Ago 2022)

Una artista cuya obra se reduce a calcar imágenes que encuentra por internet. Esa no sabe hacer un retrato ni con el 6 y el 4.


----------



## pandillero (2 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Netflix y zamparse helados de litro en el sofá tienen la culpa.



Y suelen ser fumadores de porros que hace que te apetezca comer dulces sin parar.


----------



## pandillero (2 Ago 2022)

Que van a estar orgullosas, si estás a gusto con tu cuerpo no tienes que reivindicar nada, lo que no tienen es voluntad para dejar de comer a dos carrillos y para no reconocer que son una mierda echan la culpa a los demás. ¿Gordofobia? a quien coño le importa, por mí como si explota.


----------



## Terminus (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## NXT (2 Ago 2022)

Pero a esta podeguarra sólo le han pagado 5000€ (que ya de por sí es grave) por un cutre chopeo utilizando fotos de terceros sin su consentimiento. Lo que hay que preguntarse es quién se ha beneficiado del resto de los 102.245 euros.





__





¿Quién se ha lucrado realmente con el cartel de las gordas "creado" por el ministerio de igualdá???


Alvise Perez en Telegram: Los 102.245 euros del cartel de Igualdad con imágenes sin permiso de modelos han ido a The TAB Gang. ¿Quiénes son los fundadores de The Tab Gang? Sorpresa: son redactores jefes y periodistas vinculados a medios como El País, FHM, y el banco BBVA. Contrato de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Terminus (2 Ago 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> A mí una cosa que me flipa es que la tía esta haya sido contratada para una campaña a nivel nacional, y que en vez de habérselo currado haya hecho un trabajo simplón, feo y de baja calidad. Es decir, que va a tener un contrato de muy altísima visualización que le va a hacer famosa y le va a conseguir muchos más contratos, y en vez de presentar algo currado presenta una mierda que además se nota que no tiene ni 4 horas de curro.



Se ve que la gorda asquerosa esa no da para más... La culpa de quien la contrata


----------



## estupeharto (2 Ago 2022)

Locasdelcoño, la hez de la hez


----------



## Rextor88 (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## ShellShock (2 Ago 2022)

Un ente resentido con los hombres blancos heterosexuales con medidas estándar.



Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque hay tanto ser deforme entre los guarros? Es que podrían haber sido solo guarros pero es que además son deformes.



Está bien documentado y ya lo hemos comentado en el foro alguna vez:




__





Así sería "el perfil" de Pablo Iglesias sin coleta (foto inside)


QUE ASCO DE CHAVISTA DE MIERDA !!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kabuterimon (2 Ago 2022)

5000pavos por esa mierda de cartel que te hago yo en 10 minutos. Encima con imagenes robadas de google.....
Es que por qué cojones tenemos a ignorantes e incompetentes en el gobierno? Qué cojones pasa con la involución humana


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (2 Ago 2022)

En esta sociedad decadente esa gana más que un ingeniero


----------



## Abort&cospelo (2 Ago 2022)

Es tan puto aborto esta cagada diarreosa que es mejor ni mentarla. No vaya a ser que por reconocer, aunque sea solo un defecto a este ente acideable, venga una ristra de mala suerte mi vida.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (2 Ago 2022)

Ni con un palo....


----------



## ardidas_esp (2 Ago 2022)

No la contrataría de niñera ni Irene Montero


----------



## Chorche (2 Ago 2022)

Ladrone!!


----------



## XRL (2 Ago 2022)

son gordas pero luego no les gustan los gordos si no los atractivos

ok


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>



Que dejes de engullir pedazo de marrana!


----------



## MIP (2 Ago 2022)

Con la tontería nadie habla del resto del dinero hasta los 80000€ y pico.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (2 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque hay tanto ser deforme entre los guarros? Es que podrían haber sido solo guarros pero es que además son deformes.



Yo he estado en movidas okupas y punkis...y este tipo de gente era minoría marginal aun dentro de esas movidas tan minoritarias.

A esta gentuza la han aupado los fondos de inversión y los grandes capitales...en mis tiempos por bondad se les toleraba , aunque se les acusaba a veces de jipis y pringaos....ahora no solo son el mainstream sino que se ganan la vida mejor que gente que se haya esforzado.


----------



## elena francis (2 Ago 2022)

Se debe poner la imagen en spoiler y se avisa de que su contenido puede dañar la sensibilidad del forero


----------



## jorobachov (2 Ago 2022)

De la suissa mediterránea , baia no lo hezperava


----------



## remerus (2 Ago 2022)

El horror, alejate de mi satanas.


----------



## Mr. VULT (2 Ago 2022)

Se lío la gorda, si. 



Y aquí lo contamos...hasta que Google-youtube nos deje.


----------



## CoviChan (2 Ago 2022)

Siempre he tenido una duda , ¿son de izquierdas por feos y puercos desde nacimiento o al hacerse de izquierdas se ponen de esa guisa?


----------



## V. R. N (2 Ago 2022)

Desde aquí huelo ese olor a sebo típico de michelines de rastosas vagas


----------



## V. R. N (2 Ago 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Se lío la gorda, si.
> 
> 
> 
> Y aquí lo contamos...hasta que Google-youtube nos deje.



Quiero más....


----------



## FranMen (2 Ago 2022)

Debo ser muy viejo, no entiendo los gustos de la gente moderna


----------



## CoviChan (2 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> Debo ser muy viejo, no entiendo los gustos de la gente moderna



Ello/Ella/Elli tampoco


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Ago 2022)

Y encima cagalanazi... éstos van a por todas.


----------



## Cormac (2 Ago 2022)

Y éste es el CM del Valencia.


----------



## Javito68 (2 Ago 2022)

Esa petarda no entra en el harén ministrable del chepas…


----------



## Redwill (2 Ago 2022)

Para votar a Podemos es un poco tonta, no eran los que cambian las cosas, ella sabe perfectamente que el cartel se lo han dado a dedo, y ella a trincado sibcontratada menos del 5% del presupuesto total.

Al final, relamente el contrato de cuantos miles de euros era?


----------



## Marco Porcio (2 Ago 2022)

Vaia, cagalan.....


----------



## Floid (2 Ago 2022)

Que chorprecha


----------



## |||||||| (2 Ago 2022)

Tiene pinta de no pagar IVA por los "trabajos" que le hace al Ministerio

De hecho tiene pinta de no haber pagado impuestos en su puta vida.

Remad, cabrones.


----------



## Nagare1999 (2 Ago 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> Politatuada como no. Huid siempre que veáis una tía así. Bueno, y si no también.



sí justo, el problema de esa tíason los tatus, eso estaba pensando


----------



## Tackler (2 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Porque hay tanto ser deforme entre los guarros? Es que podrían haber sido solo guarros pero es que además son deformes.




Mala genética, la gente con pasta y cerebro se junta más o menos con gente apetecibles los guarros en cambio, entre ellos, y generaciones y generaciones hicieron el resto. No tienes más que darte un paseo por un barrio de dinero de Madrid y descartando los nuevos ricos, las familias ricas tienen una forma de vestir e incluso forma corporal distinta.


----------



## Kriegmesser (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nagare1999 (2 Ago 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Mala genética, la gente con pasta y cerebro se junta más o menos con gente apetecibles los guarros en cambio, entre ellos, y generaciones y generaciones hicieron el resto. No tienes más que darte un paseo por un barrio de dinero de Madrid y descartando los nuevos ricos, las familias ricas tienen una forma de vestir e incluso forma corporal distinta.



El día que te enteres que el 90% de esta gente viene de familias de pasta se te trastoca la teoría.


----------



## el segador (2 Ago 2022)

La empresa que se llevó 80.000 euros crudos e hizo el encargo a la artista del renacimiento es la que tiene más delito por no mirar un poco a quien contrato. Y al final las indemnizaciones a las robadas las pagaremos a escote porque por supuesto ni en el ministerio, ni la empresa ni la chalada asumirán ni se les exigirá responsabilidad alguna.


----------



## pandillero (2 Ago 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Mala genética, la gente con pasta y cerebro se junta más o menos con gente apetecibles los guarros en cambio, entre ellos, y generaciones y generaciones hicieron el resto. No tienes más que darte un paseo por un barrio de dinero de Madrid y descartando los nuevos ricos, las familias ricas tienen una forma de vestir e incluso forma corporal distinta.



la duquesa de Alba no era nueva rica, verdad? buena genética tenía sí y además muy inteligente toda su descendencia también,sí.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (2 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


>



Que ascazo!


----------



## vinavil (2 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> son gordas pero luego no les gustan los gordos si no los atractivos
> 
> ok







Su problema no es el sobrepeso, es la cara de imbécil que tiene. Fea y con avaricia.


----------



## Kbkubito (2 Ago 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> El día que te enteres que el 90% de esta gente viene de familias de pasta se te trastoca la teoría.



Hombre,es que si no tienes pasta tienes que trabajar de verdad,y eso moldea el cuerpo.


----------



## Tackler (2 Ago 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> la duquesa de Alba no era nueva rica, verdad? buena genética tenía sí y además muy inteligente toda su descendencia también,sí.



No hablo de gente rica provenientes de la nobleza con endogamia histórica. Hablo de gente con pasta.


----------



## VOXero (2 Ago 2022)

Lo que menos me molesta de ese escombro es que sea gorda


----------



## Colonoscopio (3 Ago 2022)

Le doy mil euros si me enseña la licencia de Windows y la de Photoshop


----------



## Nickeback (3 Ago 2022)

Bonito peinado


----------



## XRL (3 Ago 2022)

[/QUOTE]


vinavil dijo:


> Su problema no es el sobrepeso, es la cara de imbécil que tiene. Fea y con avaricia.



bueno,pero con que adelgazara y se pusiera bien la cara le mejoraría y solo por el cuerpo ya se le podría follar


----------



## Stelio Kontos (3 Ago 2022)

Ojo, "artista" *multidisciplinar*.


----------



## Visilleras (3 Ago 2022)

Foca


----------



## ErListo (3 Ago 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> Siempre he tenido una duda , ¿son de izquierdas por feos y puercos desde nacimiento o al hacerse de izquierdas se ponen de esa guisa?



Votaría por la primera opción. Al igual que la mayoría de feminazis lo son porque son unas puercas y nadie las quiere.

Es el mismo principio de todas putas. Lo suelen decir hombres que no se comen un rosco ni pagando.


----------



## bocadRillo (3 Ago 2022)

Necesitan autoconvencerse de que estar gordo, ser feo y no lavarse es algo normal. 
Luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## Escombridos (3 Ago 2022)

Gorda de mierda, levanta el culo y ponte ha hacer ejercicio, hacer vida sana y comer sano. 
Vaya mensaje de mierda que da, eso no lo tendría que apoyar un gobierno "normal" un gobierno "normal" tendría que denunciarla por atentar contra la salud pública.

Pasteles, galletas, bizcochos, jarabes, miel, chocolate, hamburguesas, kebag, pollo frito, pizza, bollería industrial, tocino, manteca ...etc....etc.....


----------



## Escombridos (3 Ago 2022)

Repugnante, si lo veo en la playa o se va el o me voy yo. Asqueroso, nauseabundo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (3 Ago 2022)

Apuesto algo a que se cambia de nombre artístico y en nada está otra vez facturando a instituciones genaritas. 

ArteMofeta estaría bien. O incluso ArteGarrapata.


----------



## ivanito (4 Ago 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> A mí una cosa que me flipa es que la tía esta haya sido contratada para una campaña a nivel nacional, y que en vez de habérselo currado haya hecho un trabajo simplón, feo y de baja calidad. Es decir, que va a tener un contrato de muy altísima visualización que le va a hacer famosa y le va a conseguir muchos más contratos, y en vez de presentar algo currado presenta una mierda que además se nota que no tiene ni 4 horas de curro.



Porque es una vaga y no sabe hacerlo mejor ni esforzarse más.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (4 Ago 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> Este ser es el que roba imágenes para carteles de igual da



Pues menos mal que has dicho «este ser» (es un ser vivo) y no «este ente» (puede ser una piedra).


----------

